# factory thermometer in my brinkmann



## stobra34 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm new to the forum as of today. While on my lunch break I went home to test out the accuracy of my thermometer since there seems to be a largely negative aspect on these things from the factory. 

So I pulled the thing out of my Brinkmann Vertical square, put it in the oven then set the oven temp. to 300. After a few minutes it was pre-heated. I pulled the thermo out and it was relatively close, not right on 300 but I would say it was within 10 degrees. 

So now I'm wondering if I should bother getting a new thermo right away. How long will it be before this thing is no longer accurate?? I just bought the smoker last nite but it appears to be an older model, one with magnets for the doors (not the spring latches).

-BS


----------



## papagreer (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same model that you do and my therm of off by about 87 degrees or so. I would test it in boiling water to be sure. Should read 210 degrees. One thing to think of is have you tested your oven to see if its at the accurate temp as well? I would get a probe therm anyway...it makes smoking so much easier knowing the temp of your box and meat and no have to open door or worry if the them is correct "today." Todd from Amazen Products has the E73 at a good price. Id check it out (the link is at the right side of the page). 

Also...I would take your charcoal pan out and drill as many holes as you can in there. I have 15 on each side of the square as well as about 25-30 in the bottom of the pan. Allows for better air flow as well as a way to get rid of the ash that builds up in there. Couple of shakes with some tongs and you are back in business. I throw a 12" disposable pizza pan at the bottom of the smoker to catch the ash. Make sure that you get all the remaining ash out after the smoker cools down to prevent rusting. Ash + water is pretty corrosive. 

Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## les3176 (Jan 13, 2011)

You can always get a cheap oven thremo too.Just set it in your smoker make sure you cailabrate your new thremos in boiling water like papa said.


----------

